# Survival > Survival Kits & Survival Products >  SPEEDHOOKâ¢ Emergency Fishing & Snare Trapping Kit

## mbarnatl

I was looking into purchasing the SPEEDHOOK Emergency Fishing & Snare Trapping Kit. Has anyone tried or used this product? I have read several reviews but I am still wanting to talk with someone that has used it. Here is the link for those that are interested in it also.

----------


## survivalhike

I have never used that particular item before but if it lives up to the promise that the website makes then I think they should be in everyones survival kits as an easy way to almost surely catch a meal.

----------


## Fog_Harbor

I have seen a demonstration by a person I trust, but have never actually used it myself.  From what I saw (he wasn't trying to sell me the thing), it was effective.  Downside is that, as with all bait, the fish has to get it in his mouth for it to be effective.  

In a survival situation, the trap is much more effective in many, but not all, situations.

In WAY out of the way places, you could float two hairs on a hook and get a bite, because it's all new to the fish.

Trick to fishing is - don't give them what they're used to, give them what's a delicasy to them in their region.

----------


## uearn

Thanks I sure could use some of those :Smile:

----------


## mbarnatl

@Fog  Harbor: did he show you how it was used as a snare? It states it can be used for both fishing and snare.

----------


## Fog_Harbor

> @Fog  Harbor: did he show you how it was used as a snare? It states it can be used for both fishing and snare.


No, but I did see it used that way somewhere, I just don't remember where.  I don't know if that works, but I would think it would.  I mean you can use a regular fishing leader, so it ought to act the same, or even as a spring action...

----------


## mbarnatl

I went ahead and ordered one to try it out. I will test it and let you know how it works.

----------


## trax

Let me know how it works, it looks like a good product.

----------


## saiga7

i received this and it doesn't look that great.

i scanned all of the directions (double sided print on 2 small pages).

and took pictures of the kit....which looks blahhh for $13.

download it here....select "FREE" download at the bottom and enter in the code.

it's a RAR compressed file.

http://rapidshare.com/files/61608516...Hook_Snare.rar

----------


## RobertRogers

I think snares work best, you can carry alot of thin wire (or cord).  In my experience anything fancy is just too difficult under field conditions to pull off

----------


## mbarnatl

> I think snares work best, you can carry alot of thin wire (or cord).  In my experience anything fancy is just too difficult under field conditions to pull off


I wanted to drop a quick response. I tested this and wire from a survival kit in two locations of a stream.  Both ways caught fish in one location but none in the other.  My overall finding was go with wire/cord method and save money. When I get some time to do a full write up on what I found out testing this, I'll post it. I was testing another product at the same time that worked alot better. I'll try to post it in a week.

----------


## marberry

do you know if any retail outlets sell them ? id love to buy some

----------


## flandersander

I agree. I would buy one. How does the spring thing work on snaring? Also, do you think if you put some cheese on the hook and dangled it from the wall, you could catch mice?

----------


## Bladesypher

Tbh in a survival situation I'd recommend making string from nettle fibres and using a thorn from a hawthorn through the string. Wrap the string about two rocks over the stream/river  so that the hooks are dipped into the water, oh and put a worms on the hooks. It works a treat  :Wink:

----------


## Rick

Here's a link to a less expensive one. 

http://www.epcamps.com/Speed_Hook.html

----------


## mbarnatl

Hey everyone... I wanted to post what I found with this product awhile back. But I decided to wait until I could test it a little bit better. I also wanted to take photos as well. I will have to wait because we are in an extreme drought here Ga. The stream we used has very little water running in it at the moment (about 2") and would not be a fair assessment of the product. (no fish in stream)

----------


## BaerClaw

> I wanted to drop a quick response. I tested this and wire from a survival kit in two locations of a stream.  Both ways caught fish in one location but none in the other.  My overall finding was go with wire/cord method and save money. When I get some time to do a full write up on what I found out testing this, I'll post it. I was testing another product at the same time that worked alot better. I'll try to post it in a week.


sorry but i can't find it anywhere on here.  how do you use wire to snare fish? i understand how this device works, but don't get how you use wire instead.

----------


## Runs With Beer

Ive never seen one, But looks like it would work.

----------


## Rick

You can set a snare for fish just like you would for an animal (in the water, of course). You can also attach a snare line to the end of a pole and stick it in the water. When the fish swims through...pull quick.

----------


## BaerClaw

interesting i did not know or think a wire snare would work for fish! ill have to see this for my self next spring.

----------


## Runs With Beer

I know here in Fla. they have a rig that is a snare with a hook in the center, When a gar, Which is what its used for bites you pull and the loop closes around the snout. Game over. PS has anyone had deep fried gar back strap, OMG.

----------


## Justin Case

Well,  here is a link (that works) to the product,,,,  I must say,,  It doesn't look like much to me ????   http://www.speedhook.com/servlet/StoreFront

(I know I know,,,  OLD thread,,  so what ,,,, lol)

----------


## finallyME

Way to "fish" out an old thread.  Here is a better place to buy one. http://www.safezonellc.com/food.html

----------


## Justin Case

> *Way to "fish" out an old thread*.  Here is a better place to buy one. http://www.safezonellc.com/food.html


I'm just getting started  :Whistling:  :Clown:

----------


## Aurelius95

Here's a link to a youtube video of the speehook at work.  I never even heard of these things before, but they seem pretty cool.  Also, looks like you could set them and leave them in a survival situation.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAj2sAsYWa8

----------


## Justin Case

> Here's a link to a youtube video of the speehook at work.  I never even heard of these things before, but they seem pretty cool.  Also, looks like you could set them and leave them in a survival situation.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAj2sAsYWa8


Good Video,  thanks,,,,,  (who would name their kid "Gauge" ??  lol)

----------


## Rick

His mom and dad. Caje.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Justin Case

who the hell is that ???

----------


## Rbrownkatz

I wanted to know if a Speedhook would fit in an Altoids tin-based PSK. I emailed the owner, Andrew, at www.Speedhooks.com, and he sent me one to try. My little experiment shows it will indeed fit, with the instructions. I cut the plastic bag it comes in down to about 2.75 inches by 7 inches and taped the cut sides closed. I trimmed the instruction sheet as small as possible and folded it to fit in the bag. I folded the Speedhook closed as if setting it to fish with and it fit easily into the plastic bag. There is a slight lip along the top edge of the bottom of the Altoids tin. The Speedhook sort of snaps over the lip into place and fits nicely in the bottom of the tin. Unfortunately I do not have a working camera so I cannot post pictures. I have ordered a military Speedhook and will see how that works next. I’ll post how it works.

----------


## Rick

The military speedhook is the same as the standard speedhook. The difference is the military speedhook includes a tension tool, artificial bait, a plastic bag that can be used as a bobber a handline and a set of instructions on how to use the speedhook for fishing and snaring. The basic speedhook is the same in both cases.

----------


## oldsoldier

Must be having problems with the link I tried to find it and get a broken link error message.

----------


## SARKY

I've used them for fishing (mostly ice fishing) and as trip snares. They work great as trip snares, especially for birds. The fact that you can adjust the release tension is a great aspect to this product. And they are reasonably priced. The civilian kit has 2 speed hooks, where as the military version has 1 speed hook, artificial bait and line. Just the civilian version and some "Gulp" or "Power Bait" and use your own line.

----------


## Rick

The civilian version comes in 1, 2, 3 or 6 speedhook packages. The military is one speedhook only.

----------

